# Whs 2011



## spudy12 (Nov 7, 2010)

I have built myself a new PC to use as a host for games (COD, UT2004 ect) but also to store and stream my media library to other computers, and tv's.

I heard about WHS being very good for the media library side of things, but what about for hosting games on a dedicated console? Is it the same as XP or win 7? (sorry this is really new to me so these may be stupid questions!) 

Many thanks

Spud


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

All it is is a media server, I doubt it has any capabilities aside from the basic ones it shows on the MS web site. Windows would be a horrible platform to use as a gaming server anyway.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

A lot of people mod their WHS servers to do a lot of things. I was one of the original beta testers for Windows Home Server. I ended up turning mine into a full fledged Web server, email and ftp besides the normal things it is suppose to do.

You would be better of asking your question on a WHS dedicated forum though. When I was still running WHS at home I usually posted on this one.
http://forum.wegotserved.com/


----------



## spudy12 (Nov 7, 2010)

is there any way to get the media center part of whs in normal windows 7? I am in most need of the transcoding dlna server part


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

Why dont you search around on google for a solution to media streaming, and just run windows 7 for the hosting?


----------

